

Your choice: whine about Flash crashing, or help make it better - bensummers
http://www.davidarno.org/2010/02/08/your-choice-whine-about-flash-crashing-or-help-make-it-better/

======
bensummers
Maybe the time would be better spent helping those building an open web on
published standards, rather than a company bent on disrupting the web with
dodgy proprietary plugins?

